# Are my babies being fed?



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, so Adrian and Jayden had eggs and they hatched and they've seemed fine...

but I had to clean their cage out --it was getting really poopy-- and so had to put their babies back in the nest so I could take out the grate. I've heard/read that human contact with babies can lead to parents to stop feeding them. I've seen them feed one of the babies but the other one sits and peeps at the parents...I'm not sure if it's really hungry or if it's just not wanting to wait its turn or what...but from what I've read they should be getting ready to start being weaned. I'm just not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Handling the young ones does not stop the parents from feeding them. That is an old wives tale. If the parents aren't feeding, it has nothing to do with you touching them. Check their crops to see if they are being fed. How old are these young ones?


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

They're around two weeks old, I think. They're very feathered out and they can get out of the nest on their own


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you leave a small crock of seed, and one of water, they will wean sooner, as they will watch the parents eat, and learn from them. If they are being fed, their crops should feel like it. If you have had no problem thus far, then I wouldn't worry. I think you are just worried because you believed that handling them would make the parents stop feeding them. That just isn't true. Do you have a pic? I love babies.


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have pictures at the moment because my phone has no camera on it, but I'm planning to dig out my dad's camera and take some pictures soon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. They are probably fine, and you're worrying for nothing. Let us know how it goes.


----------

